# Free Fog Chiller!



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

I've always wanted a fog chiller and today I build one for free! It works very well, it is small, easy to store, only took me 10 minutes, and it is FREE!!!

Materials:
- Small cardboard box
- Thick garbage bag
- Aluminum foil tubing (Not sure what it's called but I had some laying around the garage. you can also use other tubing).
- Duct tape
- Ice
How to build: 
1) I took a small cardboard box and made sure it was stable and wouldn't fall apart or anything.

2) Cut two holes on each side of the cardboard box. They needs to be big enough so that your tubing can fit through it.

3) Take a garbage bag (any would work but I recommend thick) and line the cardboard box with it. Just use duck tape to tape it to the sides. 

4) Cut a hole through the black plastic thats the same size you cut in the cardboard box.

5)Put your tubing through both holes. It should look like this:

View attachment 16090


6) Now just tape any loose ends like where the tubing goes through and out so the ice will stay in and the cold won't get out. 

7) Then you can put the ice in. You don't have to put that much in at all! But the more you have the better. Put a lot of ice in the tubing though. This is all I had: 
View attachment 16091


8) Put any thing solid on top of it. You could put a container lid, scrap wood, but make sure its sturdy cause after you put it on top put something heavy on the lid so the cold will stay in. 

9) Put the tubing connected to the fog machine. You don't need to tape it to the fog machine or anything. 

View attachment 16098


I was very happy with the results. After all it's free and easy.

View attachment 16097

View attachment 16096


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

One day we will have a wind-free Halloween & I'll actually be able to use a fogger properly.


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

looks great one question about fog chillers how often do you have to refill it with ice to contine the chilled fog? say you use it everynight do you have to go out everynight and put ice in the box or so you just use it halloween night? just windering because id like to build it?


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

ctarpey said:


> looks great one question about fog chillers how often do you have to refill it with ice to contine the chilled fog? say you use it everynight do you have to go out everynight and put ice in the box or so you just use it halloween night? just windering because id like to build it?


You would have to refill it. The ice would not melt as fast if you have a small cooler instead of the cardboard box and would work a little better. But yes you would have to put more in it.


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks likes it works great.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Just wondering, how much moisture did you find in the box afterwards? I want to try something similar, but am worried about dew-type moisture ruining the bottom of the box.


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

Ween12amEternal said:


> Just wondering, how much moisture did you find in the box afterwards? I want to try something similar, but am worried about dew-type moisture ruining the bottom of the box.


Thats exactly why I put the black garbage bag attached to it. The ice does start to melt because ice obviously does. Then you could just add more ice and drain the water which is suppper easy. There are other methods to making these but I found this to be the easiest and cheapest.


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> One day we will have a wind-free Halloween & I'll actually be able to use a fogger properly.


HA! The ongoing battle for a yard haunter. I feel your pain.


----------



## killa283 (May 11, 2011)

Wind will always be our worst enemy. I am completely redesigning my fog chiller this year because my last one took up to much space


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yep wind is no fun.

Neither is the street light next to the house. 

Humidity helps though....


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Plastic bags! OMG! It's suck a simple solution, and yet it eluded me for months! I've been trying to build a chiller, but the problem I keep having is the ice and water leaking. Using some large trash bags would certainly fix that problem!!


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

Glad you like the idea. I'm sure that you could easily make it a lot better. This was just my first attempt


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

GREAT, SIMPLE SOLUTION!! I have another killer of fog effect besides wind. COLD WEATHER! Hard to get fog to lay down when the ambient air temp is equal to or below the fog temp exiting the chiller. I need to move to a warmer climate!


----------

